# SHower lighting



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Never seen one like that. There called eye ball.
Most likely if there in a wet area your going to have to stick with sealed units with no adjustments.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The one pictured is not sealed so it can not be used in a shower.

Add air sealed to your list.
It would also need to be on a GFI.


----------

